# best print from mpix



## Ejazzle (Sep 1, 2009)

is it better to get your large color print on metalic paper or just e surface? and also would it be a good idea to get the lustre coating? 

thanks!


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Esurface for general printing. The lustre coating will give it a glossier look (as well as added protection). I print about 90% of mine on esurface without glossy but that's just the way I like them. My customers, however, almost always request the lustre coating.

The metallic prints are awesome but you need to be careful with the subject material. It will cause things at both ends of the spectrum to 'blow out' or 'shade out'. My personal experience is that it doesn't work well with standard portraiture. I printed a macro butterfly wing and it pretty much rocked as well as a few landscapes where the shadows were particularly important. 

For a nominal fee, they'll send you samples of all of their papers.


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh and if you want to spend coin and get a truly awesome product, skip the paper altogether and get their mounted canvas. (It's real pricey tho)


----------



## usayit (Sep 1, 2009)

I recommend esurface for anything that will eventually end up behind glass.  Most of my "clients" er.. friends (I'm not paid) like the luster or metallic for albums.


----------

